
Show HN: Rime.co - AI-based website building platform - suvozit
https://rime.co/
======
girishnayak
Here is brief information about Rime. Our mission is to connect the world's
information and make it universally accessible and useful. Our first step is
to build a weblog which not only collates posts from multiple social networks
and blogging platforms but also enhance individual posts by the deep
connectivity of hyperlinks, embeds, author's information, location
information, image caching, image recognition, cross-posting, SEO,
translation, and much more. Unlike traditional blogging platforms which are
manually edited and maintained.

Rime is an AI-based personal website building platform, helps you to collect
posts from multiple social networking services, such as Instagram, Tumblr,
Flickr, LinkedIn, Vimeo, Youtube, facebook etc into one simple, intelligent
and beautiful page. It's an online diary for your internet life, The Weblog.

Startups and companies can use this Weblog on their website to inform their
visitor about their activities on the web. It helps them to build better SEO
for their company without spending time and money on technology.

------
fiatjaf
I would like to see an example, instead of clicking on corporative-like
"Request a demo" buttons.

After I clicked it looked like it wasn't a corporative thing, but rather that
Rime would create a blog for me. To do that it requested a ton of my Google
permissions, so I gave up.

~~~
brudgers
There is a dead [as a duplicate] comment by the person who posted explaining
what it is on this page (turning on 'show dead' in your profile will display
it. It is dead because it was copy pasted from/into another thread at about
the same time.

 _Our mission is to connect the world 's information and make it universally
accessible and useful. Our first step is to build a weblog which not only
collates posts from multiple social networks and blogging platforms but also
enhance individual posts by the deep connectivity of hyperlinks, embeds,
author's information, location information, image caching, image recognition,
cross-posting, SEO, translation, and much more. Unlike traditional blogging
platforms which are manually edited and maintained._

 _Rime is an AI-based personal website building platform, helps you to collect
posts from multiple social networking services, such as Instagram, Tumblr,
Flickr, LinkedIn, Vimeo, Youtube, facebook etc into one simple, intelligent
and beautiful page. It 's an online diary for your internet life, The Weblog._

~~~
fiatjaf
That seems useful, but it is not the description I would expect for an "AI-
based website building platform".

Just curious: what does it have that is AI-based? Isn't just fetching the
posts, letting the user choose what they want and building the page? It seems
it is using the same template over and over again.

~~~
brudgers
I browse HN with |showdead| on so I added the information that was available.
I'm not vouching for the claims or implying that I use the product. I saw
"request demo" and decided not to waste anyone's time.

------
kinduff
I really like the idea, I tested with all my accounts but now I'm unable to
delete my account. The email support@rime.co is not reachable, how can I
dissociate my accounts?

~~~
suvozit
Hi, sorry for the support email not being redirected correctly, its working
now. Currently you can't deactivate or delete your account but you can
dissociate your service accounts from
[https://rime.co/service](https://rime.co/service)

